# Anyone rebuilt own 18V batteries for cordless tools?



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

my son fixed a few cordless batteries at his last job. he took apart the battery and got the number off of the cells and searched the internet for the correct ones. i think most were under 5-6 dollars a piece. I was gonna do the same for my wife's laptop battery but the cost of the new cells was as much as i could get a new battery for from aftermarket manufacturers. dell wanted 150.00 for one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have heard that Radio Shack has the little batteries for replacement.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

I have had batteries plus rebuild for my snap-on tools for about 50, over 100 off the tool truck. And they seem to hold a charge longer.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I took my 14v Milwaukee drill battery to one of those battery stores a few years ago and what i got back from them barely lasted a few months. I would certainly try and do it yourself. All the information you need to do it is available through Google and right there in front of you when you open the battery up, I bet.


----------



## Towerdog2 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am in the process of doing this now. Here are some pics of the inside of a 18V Dewalt. It looks like you have to desolder the top and bottom plates. Then figure out what type of battery you have. Get replacements solder back together. Take a pic to remember the battery configuration. Seems simple enough.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure that it is worth the hassle. Those Dewalts can be had for $50 each all day long. Probably not safe to mess with if you are not absolutely certain of your skills either,


----------



## Towerdog2 (Jul 14, 2011)

Picture with the tape removed.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I recently purchased a couple from batterydepot.com. 
The 9.6v I needed seemed like a deal at $25. It looks like the 18v are $46.
Buying these was cheaper than rebuilding at the local battery store.


----------



## Mikelite80 (Sep 1, 2010)

While you could solder those together, those are actually welded on. DeWalts use sub-C size batteries in their NICads. The XRP packs have around a 2400mAh cells, where the basic batteries are 1200mAh. If you want to be on the cheap side you can go thru cell by cell and only replace the bad batteries. Only takes a couple bad cells to make a battery suck! Only hard part is getting a good solder joint.


----------

